# Extracting DXM



## Swag (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, so I was planning on extracting DXM from a bottle of Robotussin Cough tommorow. I was planning on using the agent lemon extraction method. I was wondering if anyone has performed this extraction and is the ending liquid just as bad as the cough syrup to drink? Also would I be able to store the extract for a later use?


----------



## lind2388 (Mar 7, 2009)

Swag said:


> Ok, so I was planning on extracting DXM from a bottle of Robotussin Cough tommorow. I was planning on using the agent lemon extraction method. I was wondering if anyone has performed this extraction and is the ending liquid just as bad as the cough syrup to drink? Also would I be able to store the extract for a later use?


Your better off buying Robitussin Cough Liquid gels. They contain only DXM and no extraction is needed. You can get the walmart brand for $4 a bottle(20pills @15mg each).


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 8, 2009)

Lind's advice is easiest, and probably best.

However, if you still feel like havin' chemistry day in your kitchen then the agent lemon procedure is pretty straight forward, and outlines a procedure for storage. 

Just out of curiosity, were you going to use 'tussin syrup?


----------



## Swag (Mar 8, 2009)

MrBaker said:


> Lind's advice is easiest, and probably best.
> 
> However, if you still feel like havin' chemistry day in your kitchen then the agent lemon procedure is pretty straight forward, and outlines a procedure for storage.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, were you going to use 'tussin syrup?


Yeah Robotussin Cough syrup contains just DXM and flavoring I just can't stand drinking the shit ever since I drank 2 bottles and puked my brains out


----------



## shepj (Mar 8, 2009)

If I am correct, stored DXM will start to oxidise into DXO (dextrorphan)?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 8, 2009)

ive extracted dxm from cough syrup a few times but i used sodium hydroxide and naptha it worked great and made crystalline dxm. i took it as soon as i made it because i read that it does oxidise into dxo


----------



## shepj (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah there are a couple of way to extract DXM.. if you end up changing your mind and using the Ammonia and Naptha method, make sure you pay attention to the part that says "Non-Sudsy Ammonia ONLY".

Granted you could do what floridasucks said and use NaOH and Naptha.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 8, 2009)

this was from 8oz of robo cough syrup.....


----------



## Swag (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds worth trying I have a 4lb thing of NaOH and VM&P Naptha from my DMT extraction... is it the same principle. Also I think I might be screwed because I did end up using Clear Ammonia but it did contain suds .... haven't drank it yet...Oh yeah and did you smoke the crystalline DXM Florida (I don't think you can smoke DXM but I just was wondering cause you have the pills next to a light...)


----------



## richslayerbc08 (Mar 9, 2009)

what about using just straight butane?..like you would with making hashoil?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 9, 2009)

Swag said:


> Sounds worth trying I have a 4lb thing of NaOH and VM&P Naptha from my DMT extraction... is it the same principle. Also I think I might be screwed because I did end up using Clear Ammonia but it did contain suds .... haven't drank it yet...Oh yeah and did you smoke the crystalline DXM Florida (I don't think you can smoke DXM but I just was wondering cause you have the pills next to a light...)


yea its worth it but you need something too dry it like a hairdryer, i used a heat gun and an organic vapor mask unless you want to inhale naptha fumes. 

i dont know how the dmt extraction goes ive never read up on that. anyone have a link?

i used the single phase acid-base extraction off erowid and minus the zippo lighter fluid.

no i did not smoke it the lighter was just for size.


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 9, 2009)

shepj said:


> If I am correct, stored DXM will start to oxidise into DXO (dextrorphan)?


I know it's oxidized in a liver into dextrorphan.

Lookin' at the structure, it looks like it could be oxidized from sittin' out, bein' old, light, heat.

@ Swag

I gotta agree about the 'tussin taste. Horrible. I can barely take the stuff at recom. dose. That taste leads 16 yr olds to eat CCCs


----------



## shepj (Mar 10, 2009)

By chance, have you guys had Robitussin DXM cough syrup (like not the generic ones)? It's a lot better than the shitty generic ones at like walmart of most grocery stores. Plus, walgreens makes DXM pills (I think the only other ingredient is guaifenesin).


----------



## Swag (Mar 10, 2009)

shepj said:


> By chance, have you guys had Robitussin DXM cough syrup (like not the generic ones)? It's a lot better than the shitty generic ones at like walmart of most grocery stores. Plus, walgreens makes DXM pills (I think the only other ingredient is guaifenesin).


The Robotussin i'm using is the actual brand Robotussin not the wal-mart kind. I usually use the pills but I get chalky ones that are really disgusting the swallow in mass quantities or even small quantities and I usually need to swallow around 15 for the DXM to actually work.


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 16, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> ive extracted dxm from cough syrup a few times but i used sodium hydroxide and naptha it worked great and made crystalline dxm. i took it as soon as i made it because i read that it does oxidise into dxo


Did you try to convert it back, or did you just evap. the NP solvent? 

If you titrate the DXM/NP solvent solution with a few drops of hcl acid you can actually see the DXM hcl precipitate out of solution. Then, just add a small amount of distilled water to the whole thing(so the DXM crystals have somewhere to migrate to) and agitate. You then separate the layers, keep the distilled water/DXM hcl solution, and evaporate.

It's much better to take it as a salt, then having to rely on your stomach acid to convert the shit.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 16, 2009)

aattocchi said:


> Did you try to convert it back, or did you just evap. the NP solvent?
> 
> If you titrate the DXM/NP solvent solution with a few drops of hcl acid you can actually see the DXM hcl precipitate out of solution. Then, just add a small amount of distilled water to the whole thing(so the DXM crystals have somewhere to migrate to) and agitate. You then separate the layers, keep the distilled water/DXM hcl solution, and evaporate.
> 
> It's much better to take it as a salt, then having to rely on your stomach acid to convert the shit.


 
i just evaped the NP. but i drank a glass of grapefruit juice with it cause i read that it helps.

yea i read about taking it as a salt but i didnt know how to convert it. 

thanks for the info.. if i do it again i will try this.


----------



## dmob12 (Mar 16, 2009)

I was reading through this thread and saw something about smoking DXM...

DO NOT SMOKE DXM!!! I don't remember specifically what but it turns into all kinds of nasty toxic shit if you try to smoke it. Check out the dextroverse.org forums for more info.

Also, as an experienced DXM user I would go with these guys and suggest cough gels. They will run you about $5 a piece but I just steal them so it's free for me.


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2009)

dmob12 said:


> I was reading through this thread and saw something about smoking DXM...
> 
> DO NOT SMOKE DXM!!! I don't remember specifically what but it turns into all kinds of nasty toxic shit if you try to smoke it. Check out the dextroverse.org forums for more info.
> 
> Also, as an experienced DXM user I would go with these guys and suggest cough gels. They will run you about $5 a piece but I just steal them so it's free for me.


congrats on your first post.. made a great first impression. Yeah, stealing cold medicine to extract drugs is extremely intelligent and cool. Good call on not smoking DXM.


----------



## style (Mar 16, 2009)

What about just finding a company that produces it and buy it from them. Its legal to get i think. Or not as watched as others.


----------



## shepj (Mar 16, 2009)

style said:


> What about just finding a company that produces it and buy it from them. Its legal to get i think. Or not as watched as others.


DXM HBr can be bought from Sigma for $56 for 5 grams. 
Perfectly legal, you were correct.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

shepj said:


> DXM HBr can be bought from Sigma for $56 for 5 grams.
> Perfectly legal, you were correct.


It may be legal to get but why the hell would you chose this high when there are a lot better highs available. Seriously its like a kick to the face. I had the powder in 97/98 and it was so fucking crazy and uncomfortable. Very dissociating. Will make you go


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2009)

JoeBananas said:


> It may be legal to get but why the hell would you chose this high when there are a lot better highs available. Seriously its like a kick to the face. I had the powder in 97/98 and it was so fucking crazy and uncomfortable. Very dissociating. Will make you go


not saying I'd buy it Joe, simply that one could buy it if one wanted it. lol. Personally the extract is a little strong for my liking.


----------



## Swag (Mar 17, 2009)

shepj said:


> not saying I'd buy it Joe, simply that one could buy it if one wanted it. lol. Personally the extract is a little strong for my liking.


I had probably the worst experience ever today with DXM... I took like 20 mucus Relief pills with 20mg of DXM and 400mg of Gusstafin per pill. I had to throw up all day long and I started to get the chills every where it was a complete trainwreck... don't think i'll be doing any type of DXM for awhile


----------



## shepj (Mar 17, 2009)

Swag said:


> I had probably the worst experience ever today with DXM... I took like 20 mucus Relief pills with 20mg of DXM and 400mg of Gusstafin per pill. I had to throw up all day long and I started to get the chills every where it was a complete trainwreck... don't think i'll be doing any type of DXM for awhile


haha @ 400mg DXM, it was probably the guaifenesin that made you puke. 

one night I remember puking, I had a bit over 1 1/2 12 ounce Robutussin bottles... it was around 1.1 grams of DXM. I went outside and ran down the street and it looked like I was running in hyperspace lol.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 17, 2009)

Shit when I had the stuff our pills were 250mg DXM each. I never took more than 2 at one time. My buddy took 3 once and I know another guy that took 6. I got searched at school because I was selling them and kids took them at school!!! talk about a bunch of kids fucked out of their skulls......


----------



## GodFather (Mar 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> this was from 8oz of robo cough syrup.....



What method did you use?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 19, 2009)

single phase acid-base extraction from the DXM FAQ on erowid.org 

i used sodium hydroxide and vm&p naptha.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 19, 2009)

Swag said:


> I had probably the worst experience ever today with DXM... I took like 20 mucus Relief pills with 20mg of DXM and 400mg of Gusstafin per pill. I had to throw up all day long and I started to get the chills every where it was a complete trainwreck... don't think i'll be doing any type of DXM for awhile


dam thats alot of gusstafin your lucky u didnt end up in the hospital...

i know everyone hates on CCC's but ive done some that have 30mg DXMhbr and 4mg chlorpheniramine maleate (an antihistamine) in each pill. i took 14 pills 420mg DXM and i had a great trip with no  they are called coricidin HBP cough&cold.


----------



## shepj (Mar 19, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> dam thats alot of gusstafin your lucky u didnt end up in the hospital...
> 
> i know everyone hates on CCC's but ive done some that have 30mg DXMhbr and 4mg chlorpheniramine maleate (an antihistamine) in each pill. i took 14 pills 420mg DXM and i had a great trip with no  they are called coricidin HBP cough&cold.


... chlorpheniramine maleate can kill you, we don't hate it for any other reason than that. You body doesn't break down CPM, and it really is a shitty (if at all) an antihistamine (not ragging on you, ragging on the companies who put it out for lying). Yeah, shit can give a good trip, but I'm sure many household cleaning products can too.. safety man, safety is key.


----------



## still in the closet (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol fuk i remember when i drank 5 bottles of vicks formula 44 for dry coughs i was out of my fucken mind


----------



## MrBaker (Mar 20, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> dam thats alot of gusstafin your lucky u didnt end up in the hospital...
> 
> i know everyone hates on CCC's but ive done some that have 30mg DXMhbr and 4mg chlorpheniramine maleate (an antihistamine) in each pill. i took 14 pills 420mg DXM and i had a great trip with no  they are called coricidin HBP cough&cold.


It's like what Shepj said, CPL is supposedly terrible for a body. I'm with you though; I ate a lot of those cold pills back in high school, and I'm OK now. I don't know anyone that ever got hurt, or hurt themselves with CCCs. My schedule used to be "take 8, wait for them to kick in. take 2 more every 15 mins until..." the rest just sounds like me throwing out numbers. Somehow I managed to get my skinny body through a lot of cold pills without any sickness.

Still, it's safer just to get somethin' with all dxm in it, even if the corner CVS does only have CCCs. 

It seems like there are more options now, than then (5+ years ago).


----------



## Swag (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm just glad I never recieved my court hearing... I gotta new bong and some weed so I can stay clear of DXM for awhile


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 21, 2009)

why are you extracting when u can buy it at cvs?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 21, 2009)

Dr.WhiteWeed said:


> why are you extracting when u can buy it at cvs?


so i dont have to chug a bottle of cough syrup or eat 20 pills. i only have to take one or two.

plus extracting it is fun.


----------

